# NGD- KxK 7DC #10



## leonardo7 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am very glad I got this guitar while I had the chance. It has some of the most exotic woods Ive ever seen. Make no mistake about it, KxK, hand made in California, USA makes some of the best 7 strings I have ever played, and I have played most of the well known high end 7 strings. The ultra thin body, neck, heel, fretwork, craftsmanship, tone is top notch. This adds up to insane playability. The rosewood neck adds brightness but with more note separation and ridiculously tight, deep palm mutes. 

25.5"
Rosewood neck
Mahogany body
Gaboon Ebony top
Pale Moon Ebony fretboard
Recessed TOM bridge
BKP Black Hawks 

Heres the bombardment of pics:


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 13, 2013)

More pics:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2013)

Finally you are posting ngd's again. Very nice!


----------



## EOT (Jan 13, 2013)

My god that thing is awesome!


----------



## Watty (Jan 13, 2013)

When I started reading through this, I couldn't help but hear John Oliver's voice saying "Gabon."

Sick guitar!


----------



## Tereon (Jan 13, 2013)

I think you need some more pics.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 13, 2013)

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 13, 2013)

The blackhawks look great in that guitar (me thinks they look a bit drab in some, but not this one). Congrats HNGD


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## HaloHat (Jan 13, 2013)

Whoa. Except for the scale, that is the most "me" guitar I have seen posted in a looooong time.

Noting fretboard wood for future build use on a top...


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 13, 2013)

Yowsa!


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I think I've seen my favourite guitar of 2013 already. That wood - outstanding. The gaboon and pale moon ebony works so well together. I'd be afraid to play it, it's just so stunning.


----------



## Severance (Jan 13, 2013)

Dear sweet lord satan.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!! Astonishing looking guitar!!!!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## kruneh (Jan 13, 2013)

You know, as much as I admired myself for resisting that when it was available, I hate myself now. Really serious hate myself.
That is such an amazing guitar!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been waiting to see this. Love it, congrats.


----------



## Heroin (Jan 13, 2013)

I now have a new-found love for pale moon ebony  hngd


----------



## Philligan (Jan 13, 2013)

Good gracious  that fretboard and headstock look unreal.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2013)

kruneh said:


> You know, as much as I admired myself for resisting that when it was available, I hate myself now. Really serious hate myself.
> That is such an amazing guitar!



You do know there's another one, right?  (or at least I think it's still around...)


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 13, 2013)

Hall......ooooo!!! This is just making the wait for mine even harder now....Stellar guitar you got there!!!

That's one NGD done... now where are the others


----------



## elq (Jan 13, 2013)

Just spectacular... 




technomancer said:


> You do know there's another one, right?  (or at least I think it's still around...)



It's no longer on Rob's site... but he does have this teasing message 


> 713
> new 7 string guitar coming Jan 2013



It's January 2013, Rob 



JP Universe said:


> Hall......ooooo!!! This is just making the wait for mine even harder now....Stellar guitar you got there!!!
> 
> That's one NGD done... now where are the others





I'm quite keen to see the Vik-in-a-week


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2013)

and his Munky LACS -_-


----------



## fabeau (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful. Pale sick moon is sick. HNKxKD!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 14, 2013)

that is damn beautiful man! HNGD can we get a play through?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy banana.

With no exaggeration, that is one of the most magnificently beautiful guitars I have ever seen in my life. Treat it well friend. Happy new guitar day!


----------



## BTS (Jan 14, 2013)

mother of god - that is an amazing looking instrument.


----------



## Stone Magnet (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been using this website since 2007, and I thought I was done being impressed by instruments already. I certainly never thought I'd bother posting in a ngd thread without questions.
I'm at a loss for words short of "happy new guitar day."


----------



## Killa117 (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww Fuck you!!!Just Kidding,obviously you deserved this.Happy N(7)GD!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 14, 2013)

Amazing guitar there man! I love the woods used on this thing. That top is so sick!


----------



## Andrew11 (Jan 14, 2013)

My fav KXK yet.

Awesome guitar and happy NGD!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 14, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> Whoa. Except for the scale, that is the most "me" guitar I have seen posted in a looooong time.
> 
> Noting fretboard wood for future build use on a top...




I was wondering when someone would say something about the scale length. I was not disappointed. 


Sick guitar OP and I most certainly approve of the 25.5" scale.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 14, 2013)

Andromalia said:


>



QFT


----------



## klami (Jan 14, 2013)

Could you please stop with the fancy guitars


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jan 14, 2013)

Just awesome. glad you ended up with this one Alain!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks incredible Alain, congrats


----------



## SomeSevenstringer (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread packed full of guitar porn just gave me GAS!!! Gratz on the sexiest guitar I have ever seen!!


----------



## Cappleton23 (Jan 14, 2013)

this is seriously one of the nicest wood combinations i've ever seen. congrats man!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy shit. This guitar changed my life. HNGD!


----------



## Musza (Jan 15, 2013)

This thing is gorgerous man! I love how the combined PRS with a Carvin style shape. The wood is also all about win, especially the rosewood NTB neck.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 15, 2013)

Ahhh my eyes are about to explode so many sweet KxK's, love it


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting finish and woods combo...I dig it


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 17, 2013)

This guitar is why the world didn't end last December. F***... Thanks for sharing all the delicious pics! I wanted PME for the Vik FF8 run but he said it cracks too easily when refretting, and I've read the issues with it. Still, I have too much GAS to not have it on a guitar someday. How is the feel and add to the tone overall? Silly question but still.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone. The guitar looks just as good in person. This is the only experience I have with Pale Moon Ebony and I can say that its super hard and not porous at all. Its shiny and slick. I have no idea what to attribute any tonal qualities to but I can say that what I lean towards is the guitars compression comes from the thick carved ebony top, while its insane cutting qualities come from the rosewood neck. You know how sometimes when you crank an amp super loud the lows really start to saturate the tone and sometimes the tones gets muddy, well this thing stays super clear. It cuts like crazy! I even tuned it down to a low F# for a minute and I swear it sounded good and didnt mud out as you would expect. This thing handles lows like no other. Very compressed but super clear with good definition and presence.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 21, 2013)

Te 7DC model is my favorite one by KxK by far. Awesome guitar, man.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 21, 2013)

that fretboard alone is worth the price of admission. jeez


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 22, 2013)

fucking hell thats beautiful!!!


----------



## TGN (Jan 22, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## JLocrian (Jan 23, 2013)

That fretboard is insane!


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 9, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I was wondering when someone would say something about the scale length. I was not disappointed.
> 
> 
> Sick guitar OP and I most certainly approve of the 25.5" scale.



Who said they didn't approve of it?


----------



## AhsanU (Feb 9, 2013)

...

Where do you live? What time do you sleep? Do you have a dog? Is your home easily "accessible"? How quickly do cops respond to 911 calls? Do you sleep with one eye open?

Just basic questions 

Seriously, that guitar is remarkably beautiful. I'm very seldom into "normal" shaped guitars but that thing just took my breath away. Congrats!


----------



## bargil101 (Feb 9, 2013)

That moon ebony looks epic! The neck through also just makes it all the more awesome! I just love those... HNGD


----------



## forshagesan (Feb 9, 2013)

This moon ebony intrigues me


----------



## orange1 (Feb 9, 2013)

My fav kxk guitar, very nice


----------



## parksed24 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pale Moon Ebony is extreme wet dream content. Holy moly, congrats!


----------

